# Black screen when booting new kernel (4.12.0-rc6) ~amd64

## tuggbuss

I have installed, configured 4.12.0-rc6 (git-sources) but when rebooting that particular kernel doesn't start lightdm. Tried startxfce4 but it failed.

The thing was i didn't have a .config file to copy when upgrading, so i did a make menuconfig and it seemed to have all my customizations (nvme activated and not just a module) and a few other file system adjustments i've done earlier on.

The computer boots fine in to 4.12.0-rc1 with everything starting as expected but when booting to 4.12.0-rc6 the screen goes black and i CTRL+ALT +F2 to login. 

I did this:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

_______

make -j16

make modules_install

make install

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

reboot

```

I belive this can be a zillion different things, but the conf files are all the same, so i'm suspecting there's something i missed in my make menuconfig.

I don't want to post my .config being too long i asume.

A little update. I was able to find and copy the (working) config file

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`

cp /boot/config-4.12.0-rc1 /usr/src/linux/.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig... (and the rest of make and make_modules, make install grub update) 
```

And followed the process, but still black screen on 4.12.0-rc6. And it came to me that this must be soo unsupported, beeing on ~amd64 and git-sources, this is not an issue due to rc1 works just fine  :Smile: 

----------

## genterminl

'less /proc/config.gz' should give you the .config of the currently running kernel.  If you save that as .config for the new kernel and then do 'make oldonfig' you won't have to start from scratch.  Or - at least diff the two to see what you might have missed.  Also, have you gone through the configuration items from the wiki page for your video card?  There are things in the kernel and things related to xorg, and missing any of them can give you a blank screen in X.  You might also find relevant errors in dmesg or in Xorg.0.log.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, 4.12.0-rc6 is old and experimental, please try it with the current ready stable 4.12.0 or 4.12.1 release.

----------

